
Lunascape. Now with: Choose your own rendering engine - OperaLover
http://webworkerdaily.com/2009/07/10/lunascape-3-popular-rendering-engines-one-browser/
======
cema
Anyone has experience with it? As a user, as a developer? Thanks in advance!

